# Abs, ASR and brake light problem



## garry920 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello








When ever I go past the speed of 14 mph my abs, asr and brake light illuminate. When I'm at the complete stop or below 14 mph the lights aren't on. I've already tryed to replace the 3 fuses on top of the battery but no luck. My brakes seem to work well. Also when this problem first started to occur, the abs asr and brake light would switch on when I would hit a bump. My car is a 2000 VW Golf 1.8T. I've been trying to fix this problem for months and really don't have the money to take it to a dealership. 
Thank You


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Abs, ASR and brake light problem (garry920)*

Are all the tires the same size?


----------



## garry920 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Abs, ASR and brake light problem (ps2375)*

Yep, I actually replaced all 4 tires about two months ago. This car does have coil-overs installed and I've read that the abs speed sensor wire could be causing the problem. I've checked the cables mulitple times but can't see any reason why they would cause this problem. Is there anything I can wrap around the cables so it won't ground?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Abs, ASR and brake light problem (garry920)*

Sounds like you need to get a scan to fully diagnose this. Either the stealer or some one with VAG-Com can do this. That is the only way to get an accurate indication of the problem.


----------



## garry920 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Abs, ASR and brake light problem (ps2375)*

Ok these are the codes I got, I've got the coolant temperature sensor fixed. I would really like to know what's causing the abs/asr/brake light to come one. 
Address 01: Engine
4 faults Found:
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected
P0411 - 35 -10
18010- Power Sully Terminal 30: Voltage too low
P1602
18057- Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS controller
P1649
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity 
P0134
Address 03: ABS brakes
-No fault code found
Address 15: Airbags
-No fault code found
Address 17: Instruments 
2 Faults Found
01039- Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2)
30-10 Open or Short to Plus
01316 - ABS control Module
49-10 no communicatins
Address 19: CAN gateway
1 Fault Found

01316- Abs Control Module
49-10 No communications


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Abs, ASR and brake light problem (garry920)*

Check the fuses to the ABS controller. I've seen the the one on top of the battery cause a problem before. Hopefully the controller hasn't taken a dump.


----------



## garry920 (Jul 7, 2009)

This problem start to occur when I installed H.I.D lights. I had to take out the battery. I thought one of the connections were loose but I checked them and they are all ok. I've read about the fuses and I've already replaced them. Though I didn't unplug/plug my abs controller. I'm still thinking this problem is caused a poor connection.


----------

